#ubuntu-us-co 2011-12-05
<joey> FunnyLookinHat: you around?
<joey> or mrjazzcat maybe?
<mrjazzcat> joey:  I'm here.  What up, joey ?
<joey> hi mrjazzcat.  will pm you (want to avoid the log bot)
<FunnyLookinHat> joey, yea
<FunnyLookinHat> I am here
<FunnyLookinHat> better late than never ?
<joey> FunnyLookinHat: thanks.  Brian helped me out
<FunnyLookinHat> right on
#ubuntu-us-co 2012-12-05
<Garheade> Evening.
<Garheade> My photos are a mess can anyone recomend a decent photo organizer?
<FunnyLookinHat> Shotwell ?
<FunnyLookinHat> I think a lot of people like that one.
<FunnyLookinHat> I personally use Google+ to manage all of my photos... but that's a bit round-about.
<Garheade> The whole Picasa/G+ relationship is bugging me a bit.
<Garheade> I let some faminly use my comp and they seriously messed up my photos by reloading backups...
<Garheade> several times...
<Garheade> :(
<Garheade> On a windows machine... :(
#ubuntu-us-co 2013-12-02
<slowe> Running into an odd error with beth pairs on Ubuntu 12.04, was wondering if anyone had any experience with it.
<slowe> Sorry...autocorrect stupidity...the error is with veth pairs.
#ubuntu-us-co 2013-12-03
<lirakis> hey FunnyLookinHat  got my Galago ultrapro last night.  I like it a lot so far, but i have one question... how do I "center click" with the mouse pad?
<FunnyLookinHat> lirakis, Oh congrats!
<lirakis> :)
<FunnyLookinHat> Center click - that's a good question - I believe you would have to find a gesture utility and bind something like a three-finger click to that
<FunnyLookinHat> or a key + click combo
<lirakis> hum ok
<FunnyLookinHat> I'm kind of a noob when it comes to desktop config... I was just googling like crazy yesterday to figure out how to switch the Alt + Command keys on my wife's 6 year old macbook w/ Ubuntu...
<lirakis> normalyl its just been clicking both the right and left mouse buttons
<FunnyLookinHat> I'd open a support ticket if I were you - the guys should know how to take care of it
<lirakis> ok
<FunnyLookinHat> Ah yeah - well it's a clickpad on that model - so I think you'd have to do a special bind
<FunnyLookinHat> lirakis, Have you heard of an app called "xsel" ?  I'm seeing forums posts about that helping to configure mouse gestures.
<lirakis> hum i cant remember really
<lirakis> ill search around and see
<FunnyLookinHat> Hmm nope that doesn't help
<snafu006> geez eveyone is getting system76
<FunnyLookinHat> lirakis, Try this: synclient ClickFinger3=3
<FunnyLookinHat> In a console
<FunnyLookinHat> Then try three-finger clicking
<FunnyLookinHat> Oh sorry
<FunnyLookinHat> I meant
<FunnyLookinHat> synclient ClickFinger3=2
<FunnyLookinHat> Middle click is 2 - :)
<snafu006> lirakis: here http://www.webupd8.org/2011/02/assign-actions-to-multi-touch-trackpad.html
<lirakis> FunnyLookinHat, hum didnt seem to work strait away
<lirakis> snafu006, thanks ill look
<FunnyLookinHat> Ah good link snafu006 !
<lirakis> normally ubuntu has some mechanisms to configure this within the mouse control but i didnt see anything
<lirakis> i have 2 finger scroll etc. all working
<lirakis> just ... not center click - im reluctant to throw some 3rd party app on top it
<lirakis> ill do some searching, i just thought id ask you first
<snafu006> ya
<FunnyLookinHat> lirakis, remind me what center click is supposed to do?  It's been a while since I had something that used that.
<lirakis> normally i use it to quick copy paste
<lirakis> so highlight text
<lirakis> then i go to some other input box and center click
<lirakis> and it just pastes
<snafu006> lirakis: maybe this one http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/43097/
<FunnyLookinHat> Ahhh
<snafu006> last one a good one too http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/1361
<lirakis> hum
<lirakis> actually i realized now ... that if you highlight text ... its autocopied
<lirakis> and you can just control+v
<lirakis> that is fine with me
<lirakis> i just dont like haveing to highlight, then copy, then paste
<lirakis> highlight then paste is fine
<FunnyLookinHat> heh
